# poor braking performance 2018 rogue



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

purchase a 2018 rogue sv new. the brakes just don't feel like they can stop this vehicle. when i come to a stop and try to slip my foot under the brake pedal there is barely any room to get it under. if i press the pedal hard it feels like it has gone to the end of its travel. i took it back to nissan and they said that they flushed the brake system but the brakes feel the same. i have noticed that when i start the vehicle in the morning that before the engine warns up and the engine rpms are higher than normal that the brakes work great. it feels like there is not enough vacuum to make the brakes work right. any recommendations?


----------



## NITA2018 (Dec 6, 2018)

*brake issues as well*

Wish I knew about this before hand . I was driving on 270 and another car started changing lanes. the vehicle gave off 2 beeps . I have heard them before but it was my error because car ahead was turning and I didnt break the way the car thought I should. the brakes seem to work great some days and some days when i really need to stop im feeling like I'm not going to. Scary AS ALL HE#%!!


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

*2018 poor braking*

so far my car is still at the dealer. it has been 6 weeks. had to wait for the nissan tech from nissan to come in. first the brakes were bleed on 2 different occasions, than they said they were going to replace all the calipers and brake hoses. when i picked up the rogue it braked the same. check with service manager and they informed that nissan told them to replace the right front and right rear brake hoses. now the dealer was informed by nissan tech to replace the brake booster, the master cylinder and the abs module. the brake booster has not come in yet. i am very unhappy with this vehicle. it has not stopped right from day 1. i almost wrecked it 4 times but the aeb worked and say the rogues bacon. this is the worst vehicle i have ever owned. my brakes felt like they would work sometimes but most of the time it was a hit or miss.


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

got a call from nissan corp and the dealer today that the last part needed for the repairs has arrived. the brake booster. the dealer informed me that they found brake fluid in the brake booster indicating that the master cylinder was leaking. hope that the brakes will work now. the service manager is going to test drive the vehicle himself and let me know how the repairs have turned out. here are the list of parts so far.
1 right front brake hose
1 right rear brake hose the dealer was told by nissan corp to replace the hoses. 
1 power brake booster
1 brake master cylinder
1 abs module. 
brakes bleed twice

the only parts left to change are the 4 brake calipers, the other 2 brake hoses, the brake pads and the rotors. than i will have a rebuilt brake system on a 3100 mile bought new with 4 miles on it rogue. if it does not stop then then i will get a boat anchor and use that to stop.


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

brake booster has come in and the dealer informed me that the service manager, the dealer master mechanic and it so happens the nissan factory tech have all taken it out for a test ride and say the brake are good. hope so. it has been a 6 weeks in getting it repaired. i will see tomorrow.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad its been resolved. Not very impressed it took 6 weeks to fix though.


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

the brakes are finally working. i picked up the rogue on saturday 12-15-2018. took it for a test drive in the rain which is not a real test of the brakes. on sunday ran some errons and the brakes are working. i have driven it just over 120 miles and i an gaining confidence in the brakes. the aeb has not had to come on and the brake pedal height is better, now after stopping i can get my foot under the pedal which i could not do before. the pedal still is not rock solid but the brakes stop. the problem was a bad master cylinder that was leaking brake fluid into the power brake booster. the abs module was also replaced. the engine still has the rod knock upon cold start up. this sundday was the worst it has ever sounded. i thought it was going to throw a connecting rod. lets see how nissan will handle this problem. it only took six weeks and 4 tries to get the brakes working.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you got one of those proverbial Friday afternoon builds.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rcdoc said:


> the engine still has the rod knock upon cold start up. this sundday was the worst it has ever sounded. i thought it was going to throw a connecting rod. lets see how nissan will handle this problem. it only took six weeks and 4 tries to get the brakes working.


It looks like you're headed for an engine replacement. At least the warranty should cover that expense.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity was your Rogue built in the States or in Japan? Sounds like yours should not have made it through quality control. Good luck in your coming fight with Nissan.


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

in the country of 
mexico


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

found 2 more issues. when the brake booster and the master cylinder were replaced the cowl was removed. when it was reinstalled the passenger side wiper arm comes down so far that it moved the cowl forward causing some of the mounting hardware to falls off and now the cowl does not go back in place as it should. took it to the dealer and asked them to move the passenger side wiper up a bit and reinstall the cowl correctly. instead they ordered a new cowl and mounting hardware. the second issue is that the right rear tail lamp assembly has rubbed on the body and has removed the paint down to the primer. the dealer said that they will get in touch with nissan and see how they would like to handle. it is definitely not a quality vehicle.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I did not know they were assembling these in Mexico now. What strikes me about your experience is less the quality control problems, but the seeming incompetence of the dealer's mechanical staff. They seem to expect you to make numerous visits to correct every problem. They had better be giving you a nice loaner vehicle. Have they said anything about the engine noises?


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

loaners have been 2018 versa note, 2018 rogue that went back after just a few miles, it had 1100 miles on it. the vehicle did not have the radar soft ware update. it just decided to apply the brakes with nothing around it. it was a very surprising experience. and the last one was a 2018 rogue sport. totals miles put on their vechiles has been a little over 2000 miles. just going to work every week is 300 miles.


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

hey guys can't find the start a thread button has it been moved?


----------

